# Knit Hat Masha for a Baby 0-3, 3-6, 12-18 Months



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

This is my new baby hat "Masha". 

It is made on straight needles and has a seam.

Its very easy to adapt the pattern for circular needles: simply ignore the edge sts on both sides of the hat (as they are for the seam) and knit all even rounds.

The hat is available in 3 sizes: 0-3, 3-6 and 12-18 months, but if you use #4 ( medium worsted) yarn, you will get bigger hats.

Difficulty level: beginner

Its a great pattern to practice simple cables.

The pattern includes instructions for the crochet flower.

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 only in my Ravelry shop till October 12, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-masha-for-a-baby-girl-0-3-3-6-and-12-18-months


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Really cute!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

A red and white one with bells along the tops would be great for christmas, or a pale blue with white flower would look like a snowflake so again will be great for christmas


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!  Dccjb, love your ideas for Christmas!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Awww so cute!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Just got it. Thanks


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a sweet hat for a little girl!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Just got it. Thanks


Thank you so much! I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very petty and love the little Rosybuds. Great finishing touchxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So very sweet and feminine.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so darling!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That's very pretty!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very sweet hat! Great job in designing something anyone could make.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous - really like the one with the big flower. :thumbup:


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Really sweet!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again, ladies! And a very special thank you to Everybody who has purchased the pattern!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful patterns.
I especially like the hat with trailing roses.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are adorable!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh wow! How sweet is this!M perfect for Christmas! I better get started. Let me finish the last burgandy set and I just have to do this one! I just can not get enough of your beautiful creations! Stay warm girlfriend! Big hug


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so dainty looking, I love it!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet


----------

